# Screen Protectors



## morning_bird (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys, who's had a good experience with any particular brand of these things?

As soon as I got my IP4 I ran to best buy and bought myself a "case mate gelli iphone 4 case" which came with a screen protector...so, are they all crap like this?

haha, no matter how hard i try to press them out with a credit card they never seem to disappear, and now it looks like dust and debris is getting under the plastic from the edges! 

Are there any other brands worth investing in...i'm prone to dropping phones and being generally clumsy and this phone is definitely something I do not want to mess around with haha! 

at least the case is actually really decent, haha!:lmao:


----------



## AdamSnow (May 28, 2010)

My wife and I both use "Bestskinsever" and love them. When you first apply, you can kind of tell that there is something there, but after a day or so of drying out it's 99.9% invisible. 

I seem to be pretty good at applying these things, but it's not that hard. get a good microfiber cloth and clean it very well, then apply carefully and get as much water as you can out being careful of the phone itself. after a day or so you won't even know it's there.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

They do a great job protecting your device but, I love the feel of the naked screen on my iPhone and am thinking about taking the BSE off my iPad.

You can't go wrong with BSE they have great customer service!


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought the screen protectors that Best Buy sells for my ipod touch and like them. I think it came with 2 or 3. A lot of people complain saying you need 2 because you'll mess up the first one but it was easy to get on and has no dust or bubbles or other crap under it. I think I agree that I like the feel of it better with no cover but Id rather have the cover then get it scratched up.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

A screen protector defeats the purpose of the oleophobic glass surface. I'd recommend leaving the glass bare but cover the sides and back of the iPhone for protection. I prefer a gel skin (silicon) which also has a good grip.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I ordered and installed the Zagg Invisible Shield for my wife and I. 

Since it was my first time installing one of these, I tried out mine first. I screwed it up.

When it came time to do my wife's phone, I really took my time and it came out beautifully.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I bought one of the griffin matte finish ones. I love the feel of the matte finish. I think it actually makes your fingers stick less to the screen, and the anti glare effect is nice. It also never gets smudges. But... they are impossible to put on without at least one tiny bubble. 

I have used BSE's in the past ant they go on awesome. I am thinking about buying, except the ones I have had on other devices were quite frilly and I am not sure I want that on my touch screen. Can anyone comment on how grippy they are. 

Invisible shields are just a way over priced version of BSE's.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought PhantomSkinz and ripped them off after a week. Partly my fault due to amateur installation, but the orange peel effect and rainbow when using it in the car bugged me too much to keep using it. The screen is so nice without it and I have a Lucky Labs wood decal on the back now that I really like. I left the sides on so it's really only the front that is exposed right now. I knit a pouch to protect it in my bag. (Yes, I'm a geek.)

I do want to try Power Support as they have a great reputation but at this time it's difficult to get a decent price for shipping to Canada. PS's site is out; am investigating with an eBay seller.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of going without the screen protector and I've ordered from Apple free case app the Griffin Reveal Etch.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Even on eBay those power support ones are pretty expensive. I have used all 3 of the griffin ones now in an attempt to get the installation correct and couldn't do it once! Never had a problem with bse's, maybe I'll just order one from them.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i really hated the invisible shield on my screen, it made it look like a standard screen the retina display was a waste with it on. I ordered the cheap protector for the front from ebay and its so much better then the invisible shield!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I ordered the Power Support films as they worked well on my other two iPhones. Originally, I had purchased the Zagg & Installation with Future Shop. The Power Support films were cheaper (inc shipping), shipped in one day and arrived the day after we picked up our iPhones. Easy install. Great product!


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone had any luck returning a Zagg IS (to a local shop, not online) after install and removal? I do not like its appearance at all. Might have to bite the bullet on this one though.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I can't believe Zagg's are popular at all. They are the worst screen protectors I have ever seen. 

They may protect your screen well, but they are hideous. 

I've used Bodyguardz, Best Skins Ever, and some cheapo eBay jobbies and they all blow Zagg's out of the water. And they are the same price or cheaper. 

I have screen protectors on but I am tempted to take them off. I love the feel of the screen. But this Bodyguardz is feeling pretty good now after a week of use.

No bubbles or gross spots this time around. I'm becoming pro haha.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> I can't believe Zagg's are popular at all. They are the worst screen protectors I have ever seen.
> 
> They may protect your screen well, but they are hideous.
> 
> ...


:lmao: thats true my $0.99 ebay screen protector looks 100 times better then the invisible shield i payed $9.00 for.


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

I have the invisible shield on my phone right now but I hate it. Shows every finger print and smudge on it. I ordered the Power Support Anti-Glare which I have on my iPad and love so can't wait for it to arrive so I can't take this orange peel skin off!!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

It sounds like the Powersupport screen protector is the way to go according to ehMac members. I tried to install the screen protectors that came with the Incipio feather hardcase that I bought and it was impossible to install without getting dust under the screen protector. I tried with both protectors that came with the hardcase, but I trashed both.


----------



## slimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had the Power Support anti-glare on my 3G for over a year and a half now and I just got the first scratch on it (the protector, not the phone).

I eventually gave my second shield away.

Just ordered off jr.com - figured it was only another $2 over trying to find one in a store.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

My incipio feather case came with 2 screen protectors, they are glossy and when on right you can't tell they're there. However both seemed to have a spot on the lower left with no adhesive so there's a bubble strip on the lower left side(not on the screen though, just the bezel) and around the facetime camera is a donut of air, not sure if that's how it was designed but it was the same on both protectors. Nothing like some of the screen protectors I've tried in the past that make the screens look sparkly and matte. 

I was using the case without the protector but I noticed I was starting to get some micro-scratching on the screen so I threw it on, I'll keep it on at least for a couple months while the phone is still new.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

How do you like your Incipio feather case? I really like mine. I like that you can see some of the stainless steel of the phone. I also like that it is so thin it doesn't make my phone feel huge in my hand or pocket. Several people have positively commented on it. I destroyed both screen protectors when trying to install them though.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

mrhud said:


> I ordered and installed the Zagg Invisible Shield for my wife and I.
> 
> Since it was my first time installing one of these, I tried out mine first. I screwed it up.
> 
> When it came time to do my wife's phone, I really took my time and it came out beautifully.


I bought the full setup (front & back) and I think I did a pretty good job; only it strectched using the tool to ensure no bubbles. Its a sticky sensation of a screen protector - something I'm not liking as for gaming and repeated & rapid sliding will not be useful or trackable using it. Also it over stayed the bottom edge on the front and bottom top of the back of my IP4. 

What I meant by "sticky" is that when putting into the IP4 Apple dock I really have to pull to pry it free - with a stick sound. Not good.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

bringonthenite said:


> I ordered the Power Support films as they worked well on my other two iPhones. Originally, I had purchased the Zagg & Installation with Future Shop. The Power Support films were cheaper (inc shipping), shipped in one day and arrived the day after we picked up our iPhones. Easy install. Great product!


curious where you got the power support screen protector.....sounds like they shipped it really fast! would like to order one!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mixedup said:


> curious where you got the power support screen protector.....sounds like they shipped it really fast! would like to order one!


I purchased them from Power Support. Expensive for one but when ordering 2 a bit more cost effective compared with the Zagg and install.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

The Apple stores seem to have Powersupport screen protectors for the 3G and 3GS only at the moment of nothing at all for the iPhone4. I picked up a screen protector from Telus today and I'll give it a go at installing it later.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

*ZAGG 40% off*

For those who still want a ZAGG, here is a 40% off code

zda43wpb

It's a one time use code for up to 3 items, and expires on 30 September. If you do use it, please add a post, so that others will know it's gone.


----------



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had various cases and screen protectors for my 2 year old iPhone 3G, finally using Zagg and tore them off after 2 months. All, especially Zagg, make the phone look like awful very quickly.

I've been using a naked iPhone for a few months and it looks and feels better than when I used skins and cases. 

Frankly, I think Apple designed a good case and a GREAT screen for their products and these 3rd party manufacturers just aren't improving on it.


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

I've used Power Support on my iPhone 3G for years as well as my wife's iPod touch. The best thing is that the incase slider covers I bought for both never interfered with the anti gloss protector. Kinda like a belt and suspenders type of thing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I threw away my screen protector three years ago and use the perfectly good glass Apple provides. It works better, is far more sensitive and cleans with a simple wipe. Not a single scratch to be seen either. Screen protectors are a gimmick and an unnecessary one at that. Stop supporting cheap plastic makers and enjoy the real screen on your Touch or Phone.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> I threw away my screen protector three years ago and use the perfectly good glass Apple provides. It works better, is far more sensitive and cleans with a simple wipe. Not a single scratch to be seen either. Screen protectors are a gimmick and an unnecessary one at that. Stop supporting cheap plastic makers and enjoy the real screen on your Touch or Phone.


+1; no screen protector on my iPhone for over a year and the glass is near flawless, including after several drops face-down on the floor. Don't share your iPhone with your loose change or keys in your pocket and it'll do just fine.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

if I took that advice, my last iphone's screen would have been scratched to hell. 

No way I'm going to chance that with an expensive phone.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> if I took that advice, my last iphone's screen would have been scratched to hell.
> 
> No way I'm going to chance that with an expensive phone.


When the advice was given in good faith, it was assumed that anyone owning an expensive device would take care of it. Obviously if you treat it badly it will be scratched to hell.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

it isn't a question of "treating it badly". I'm very busy and use it very heavily. It only takes one wrong move, and you have a bad ding on a really nice screen.

The bare screen is indeed very nice. But there is a reason almost everyone I know who has one, uses something, whether screen protectors applied directly, cases with an overlay, something, to protect it from objects.

I think it's up to the owner, but I'd never tell anyone it's a waste of time.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I tried a screen protector on my 3Gs for a while. In no time it was all scratched and scuffed, so I got rid of it. The screen has remained in perfect condition, through fairly heavy use and the occasional drop. 

I don't know that the protectors are a waste of money or of time, but based on my own experience, I don't believe they are necessary.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i might go without....unless someone can give me a heads up on a case that doesn't cause the screen protector to bubble up. i won't go without a case (too clumsy!)....i've got the incase slider and the moment i put it on it ruined the screen protector. since the screen basically comes out to the edge of the phone, any case that comes over the side will cause a screen protector to bubble up. irritating.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

My first phone got a single ding in it. I can't remember how, I always treated it well. In the end, it is a cel phone, though, and it will get scratched. it was hard to ignore that one ding when watching video. My next phone got protected right away. Same as my current one. 

No more regrets!


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Just don't cheap-out. Get the power support anti glare.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen far too many scratches, dings, and cracks in screens of phones and iPods of every type that were babied to waste a second listening to anyone who tells me they don't need to be protected. If you've managed to skate by so far, good for you.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

mixedup said:


> i might go without....unless someone can give me a heads up on a case that doesn't cause the screen protector to bubble up. i won't go without a case (too clumsy!)....i've got the incase slider and the moment i put it on it ruined the screen protector. since the screen basically comes out to the edge of the phone, any case that comes over the side will cause a screen protector to bubble up. irritating.


My Power Support Anti-Glare doesn't bubble/slide up with the Griffin Reveal or Apple Bumper.


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> My Power Support Anti-Glare doesn't bubble/slide up with the Griffin Reveal or Apple Bumper.


I also have the Power Support but sadly it does bubble up when I put on my speck HD case.

Also, I really don't like this screen protector. I guess it's the anti-glare feature but I find it creates a kind of "interference pattern" (don't really know how else to describe it) that you see changing as you change the angle of the phone. sort of like a thin film of oil over top of the screen. It ruins the crispness of the retina display. I think I'll try something else. 

I also put a protector on the back of my phone before putting it in the Speck case. I didn't do this on my iPhone 3G, and the back got quite scratched, I guess due to some gritty particles getting in behind the case from time to time (that one is an iSkin).


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm set on ordering the Steinheil Ultra Crystal because I love the beautiful screen of the iPhone4 and would want a matte effect and I don't mind smudging.

I have a speck fitted case (love it) and a previous poster said that the back of his phone got scratched because of particles creaping in his case. I plan on using my speck case with the screen protector. Is it worth ordering front and back protection or would that be overkill?

Thanks


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Pat McCrotch said:


> I'm set on ordering the Steinheil Ultra Crystal because I love the beautiful screen of the iPhone4 and would want a matte effect and I don't mind smudging.


Avoid, like plague. Having put on a gazillion of these, from three gens of iPhones, I can safely say, buy Power Support. My SGP UC wouldn't stick at the edges.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

milhaus said:


> Avoid, like plague. Having put on a gazillion of these, from three gens of iPhones, I can safely say, buy Power Support. My SGP UC wouldn't stick at the edges.


Interesting, mine sticks perfectly on my iPhone 4. I haven't tried on a 3Gs though.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

milhaus said:


> Avoid, like plague. Having put on a gazillion of these, from three gens of iPhones, I can safely say, buy Power Support. My SGP UC wouldn't stick at the edges.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll look into it. Just by curiosity, how did you end up installing a million? Do you work in a store that installs these?

What's the best way to get these screen protectors? On-line throught powersupport USA or through a canadian reseller?


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

jayman said:


> Interesting, mine sticks perfectly on my iPhone 4. I haven't tried on a 3Gs though.


Are you satisfied with your purchase? did you get just the screen or the full body? Did you get the ultra crystal?


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Pat McCrotch said:


> Are you satisfied with your purchase? did you get just the screen or the full body? Did you get the ultra crystal?


I am very happy with it. I bought the ultra clear with the Carbon back. I'm using the Apple bumper to protect the sides. Installation is dead easy, much easier than The Zagg or Bestskins ever. I wouldn't hesitate to buy their product again. I posted pictures in this thread,
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/90290-well-i-got-phone.html

The screen with the protector is almost as smooth feeling as using a naked screen. If you goto their web site they have a YouTube video of the installation, it really is as easy to install as that video shows. No water, no bubbles, no orange peal.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

How did you get the product? Did you order it online? If so, did you wait long or have to pay duty?

Thanks for your responses, very helpful.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Pat McCrotch said:


> How did you get the product? Did you order it online? If so, did you wait long or have to pay duty?
> 
> Thanks for your responses, very helpful.


I ordered direct from the website, waited just under 2 weeks, which I find is normal coming from the west coast to Ontario. Shipping was very reasonable less $3.20 something, and there were no extra charges.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I also ordered mine from the website Oct 5 and received it today. 

I'll install it tomorrow morning


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

mrhud said:


> I also ordered mine from the website Oct 5 and received it today.
> 
> I'll install it tomorrow morning


I installed my SGP Skin Guard (Leather Pattern Deep Black) and Steinheil Screen protector. 

It was dead easy. I was really impressed and could not believe how easily the front screen protector went on as compared to Zagg and BSE. No water-based solution, hardly any use of the squeegee and zero air bubbles.

And they both work really well with my Bumper.

I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some pics. I found it difficult to take a great photo...


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, dead easy install! The leather looks good!


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

wilecoyote said:


> I also have the Power Support but sadly it does bubble up when I put on my speck HD case.
> 
> Also, I really don't like this screen protector. I guess it's the anti-glare feature but I find it creates a kind of "interference pattern" (don't really know how else to describe it) that you see changing as you change the angle of the phone. sort of like a thin film of oil over top of the screen. It ruins the crispness of the retina display. I think I'll try something else.
> 
> I also put a protector on the back of my phone before putting it in the Speck case. I didn't do this on my iPhone 3G, and the back got quite scratched, I guess due to some gritty particles getting in behind the case from time to time (that one is an iSkin).


Just a follow up on my previous post. I just tried a SwitchEasy PureProtect+ Crystal Clear screen protector and it's absolutely amazing. It went on really well with no bubbling, and it has none of the "oily" interference pattern that my previous one had (which was anti-smudge or something). I actually can't tell that the phone even has a protector on it - it's that clear. I hope it stays that way.

Note that there were a few different types of the PureProtects, but the Crystal Clear one is the one I'm talking about.


----------

